# just bad fathers or gaining experience?



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

i've reached a point where the majority of my male bettas have spawned and some have spawned 3+ times. What ive noticed thus far is my steel blue HM ate the eggs and put some in the nest but ate them a day later for his first 3 attempts. He's now at the stage where he may start raising them. However, my turqoise rosetail, still eats them and still puts some in the nest only to eat them later. Is it possible to have another male raise those eggs or shall i just keep trying him and see if he will eventually learn?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

They can be egg eaters or they can just not be getting good wraps on the females. What female are you spawning with them?


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

I've heard that some fish will eat their eggs if they don't feel the eggs have good chance of survival..water quality, other aggressive fish, etc.


----------

